# TFT ist oben immer dunkler als unten.



## suntrop (3. November 2002)

Ich habe mir gestern einen neuen TFT Monitor von LG 
gekauft. Da war auch ein Programm dabei, wie ich den 
Monitor am besten konfiguriere. Das habe ich auch 
alles so gemacht wie das Programm es von mir wollte.

Das Problem ist jetzt aber, dass alles was auf dem Monitor
angezeigt wird, oben dukler ist als unten.

Wenn ich zum Beispiel, eine große blaue Fläche auf dem
Monitor sehe, die eigentlich überall die selbe Farbe und
halt auch Helligkeit haben müsste, ist die dennoch unten etwas
heller.


Das ist doch ein Fehler im TFT Monitor, oder?

Sollte ich den TFT wieder zum Händler bringen
und umtauschen?


Danke im voraus!


----------

